# 100% slingshot speeds?



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, it's getting colder here in the UK so it's time to get some cold weather latex. Just wondering if any of you have put this stuff over a chrono before and how it performs vs gzk and the likes ? If I end up getting some ill let you know what I reckon although I don't have a chrono to test it atm

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Im waiting on some dankun tubes premium that was refered to in another topic. When i get them ill try to get some cronoing in.

/uba


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Precise Anti-Cold shoots (I have only 0,75) at -10°C as well as others at +20°C .

Only difference is frozen fingers B)

I haven't done any speedtest with it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


>


Perfect cheers mate, looks like some decent speed, definitely up there with the top dogs! Might order some 0.75 or 0.8 as I've got a load of .40/10mm lead that needs sending. Good stuff 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Precise Anti-Cold shoots (I have only 0,75) at -10°C as well as others at +20°C .
> Only difference is frozen fingers B)
> I haven't done any speedtest with it.


Heard good things about the precise anti cold too, might have to order myself some of that too, I'll get through it all before long . I think wasp stocks that here in the UK too

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

